# 1958 lonestar



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

This is the 58 lonestar I am in the process of redoing its been a fun project so far, basically sandinding an cutting a new transom to fit.       more to come more sanding today oh boy the neighbor ask why im taking it all off it stuck for this long, It is a 58 a lil love isnt goin to hurt her and I went back to work.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Man, that brings back good memories. I used to have a 58 lonestar runabout too. Good luck with your rebuild and enjoy it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

